# Question for Small Boat Owners



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

I have a 15-foot Carolina Skiff with a semi-V hull. I'm wondering how folks with similar boats judge wind speeds and chop when deciding where they can go on a given day.

For example, I like to get into the bay around Fort Pickens whenever possible, so for that particular area, what sort of wind speeds and chop would make you consider that doable?

How about the nearshore Gulf as well?

I don't want to take unnecessary risks, so I'm looking for the more conservative approach here. I'm happy staying back in Escambia and along the shore of the Sound when I have to, but I'm just wondering what sort of "threshold" there is among more experienced folks for venturing closer to and into the Gulf.

Thanks in advance for any help you can provide. :thumbsup:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yo-Zuri said:


> what sort of wind speeds and chop would make you consider that doable?


I tend to choose, when in a small boat, white caps as the deciding factor. They tend to wash over the bow sometimes.

But then again, you need to know your boat, and what it will handle. I have been caught in white caps, with the water over the bow, and my PDF on. Not by choice did I challenge them, but it happens.


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Look at wind speed if greater than 10 it might be a problem. Since the Bay is not the gulf, wind is important. I like less than 10 and less than 2 ft in the gulf. Normally less than 10 in the bay is OK


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

submariner said:


> Look at wind speed if greater than 10 it might be a problem. Since the Bay is not the gulf, wind is important. I like less than 10 and less than 2 ft in the gulf. *Normally less than 10 in the bay is OK*


That was my sense as well from having been in the bay. Double-digit wind speeds seemed to be a problem.

Just to clarify, are you saying that wind speeds don't matter as much in the Gulf, and you look at wave measurements instead?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yo-Zuri said:


> That was my sense as well from having been in the bay. Double-digit wind speeds seemed to be a problem.
> 
> Just to clarify, are you saying that wind speeds don't matter as much in the Gulf, and you look at wave measurements instead?


I've been in 5-6's in the bay before. Storms roll up in a hurry. One day it was so bad, it took me 30 minutes to get to Archie Glover from Garcon bridge! Gotta learn to battle waves and not get side swiped.... Also which ever way the winds are coming from east/west the bridge will block a bit of the wind and it isn't as bad of conditions on the opposite side.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

Jason said:


> I've been in 5-6's in the bay before. Storms roll up in a hurry. One day it was so bad, it took me 30 minutes to get to Archie Glover from Garcon bridge! Gotta learn to battle waves and not get side swiped.... Also which ever way the winds are coming from east/west the bridge will block a bit of the wind and it isn't as bad of conditions on the opposite side.


This is primarily why I'm wondering about wind speeds. In the day and age of the smartphone, you can easily see what's coming, so I'm wondering more about how to plan out an entire day based on the forecast. If I see very low winds and waves forecasted for all day, for example, I may just head out into the Gulf near shore.

I can then keep my smartphone on-hand and check for unexpected changes and get the hell out of there if need be.


----------



## OLDBOB (Jan 27, 2013)

The marine weather will give a reasonable forecast, but since I only have a 17 foot boat I look at the forecast for the next day also for a trend especially when planning a g trip into the Gulf. I have seen on a real calm day people out 6 and 7 miles in 15' skiffs. Flat bottom boats can not handle a sudden increase in the wind. Even the bay can get real nasty.


----------



## Yo-Zuri (May 31, 2015)

OLDBOB said:


> The marine weather will give a reasonable forecast, but since I only have a 17 foot boat I look at the forecast for the next day also for a trend especially when planning a g trip into the Gulf. *I have seen on a real calm day people out 6 and 7 miles in 15' skiffs.* Flat bottom boats can not handle a sudden increase in the wind. Even the bay can get real nasty.


You'd never see me out that far. I'd feel comfortable only at about double the length of the Pensacola Pier, for example.


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

big problem is in pensacola is its a little run from any boat landing through a big open bay so u get caught in weather its not about running in the pass and hitting the calm waters like destin in destin pick your days and u are fine 5 to 10 miles offshore so u might consider launching in destin u can drive across the bridge and get a good idea what to expect light north winds will be slick if u stay close most of the early fall


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Late to the discussion but....

Literally, launch on a day you know its going to be sketchy and see how the boat and yourself handles the slop. Don't have to be in the middle of the bay to see what happens.

18' boat owner here and when it hits double digits for the wind, it ain't good in the bay much less being in the gulf and having to run back thru the bay. Double pounding...


----------



## Chapman5011 (Mar 7, 2013)

Wind make waves.
Little wind, little waves.
Lots of wind, bigger waves


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

I run a 15' Whaler on a regular basis in the sound and near offshore. You need to pick your times and conditions for each trip. I will echo others in stating a forecast of less than 10 mph winds (beaufort wind scale 3 or less) is relatively safe depending on the possibility of thunder storms which is my greatest concern. 
I plan my trip destinations based on forecasts from NOAA, Windfinder and local radar and make changes as needed. The conditions offer different trip possibilities. A north wind can allow near offshore, a south wind may be fine but an east or west wind could build on you depending where you are. 
File a float plan even if it is just telling the wife what your destination is and keep your contact up to date on your location and destinations. Have a well stocked ditch bag, a redundant vhf and all of your safety equipment on board.
I guess what I am trying to say is, to be prepared, to take what the forecast gives you and stay aware of the conditions around you. 
Have fun!


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

And you can plan around the "forecasted" winds. Check several sites, if all in agreement, have a tailwind for the trip home.


----------

